# Best way to non-electronically transfer funds from an account at one bank to another bank



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Say I wanted to close a checking account at Bank A and open a new account at Bank B

Methods that I feel most comfortable:
1) write myself a personal check on the balance remaining in Bank A and deposit it in the new account ar Bank B, or 
2) get a bank check on the amount at Bank A and take it to Bank B

Since this is something I've never done, I just wanted to know if Bank A would even let me write a check to close the account or write a bank check for the whole amount.


----------



## wvnewbie (Jul 27, 2019)

I have done both without problems and once with $8K cash.  But...  Your banks may be different.  Just ask them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

I wouldn't know what your bank does. You'll be better off asking them.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I wouldn't know what your bank does. You'll be better off asking them.


Exactly.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 28, 2019)

A bank I once used quit mailing paper statements, so I got a cashier's check for the full amount while closing the account, and hand carried the check to a bank that did mail statements. I will not do online banking.


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I will not do online banking.


I am not comfortable doing that, either. Even though they say their site is secure, who can guarantee that? I am an old fashioned Luddite. Give me a paper I can look at in hand.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2019)

I agree that you should ask your banker about the best way to do this. Just don't let them talk you out of doing it. I have done online banking with no issues for several years. I admit it took me awhile to feel comfortable with it but it's just so convenient. Most banks now have security features in place to prevent anyone else from accessing your accounts, like texting you a code or asking a set of security questions. One thing about it is if someone does access your accounts you don't have to wait (perhaps) a month later to notice it via your statements. You can check your accounts daily if you want to. Also, with the mail system the way it is these days, I do not trust having my statements mailed anymore.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Most charge for electronic transfer. I just wondered if I withdrew my entire account at once, whether it would comproise a small, local bank (I am not referring to just a few thousand).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2019)

debodun said:


> Most charge for electronic transfer. I just wondered if I withdrew my entire account at once, whether it would comproise a small, local bank (I am not referring to just a few thousand).


You should be able to withdraw your money when you want to, no matter the amount or size of the bank.  However, there may be a fee if you do so via a bank check. It may depend on the institution and whether or not you can get them to waive the fee, if charged.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2019)

There is no way to know the answers to these questions without talking to your bank directly.  Different banks have different policies about this sort of thing and what one person's bank does has nothing to do with what your bank may or may not do.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 4, 2019)

I was talking to a lady who worked in a bank and she said generally people who want to cash out their account must do it $10,000 at a time. I don't know how long ago she worked at a bank though. Would like to know how it turns out for you.


----------



## win231 (Aug 4, 2019)

I walked in, told the teller to write me a bank check for the entire amount in my account.  Then I took the check to my new bank & opened an account there.  I never heard of any rule about cashing out $10,000.00 at a time, or any other limit on the amount.
My check was over $48,000.00 & it wasn't a problem.  It's YOUR money, so how can they tell you how much you can take out?


----------



## Judycat (Aug 4, 2019)

Sounds reasonable to me. I think I'd be miffed if I couldn't move my money when I wanted to. If I had any. This lady probably worked in a bank 50 years ago. She didn't say, but I kind of thought she was full of it. It's nice to know.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2019)

win231 said:


> I never heard of any rule about cashing out $10,000.00 at a time, or any other limit on the amount.


Last I deposited a large sum, my bank notified me they have to report it to the feds
Can't recall the amount, but it seemed it began at $10usd and up

Of course cashing out has gotta be different...maybe


----------



## Judycat (Aug 5, 2019)

Those Feds. They want to know! The lady I talked to was referring to a woman who wanted to take out her cash and hide it in the mattress at home.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I was talking to a lady who worked in a bank and she said generally people who want to cash out their account must do it $10,000 at a time.


I wonder how long you'd have to wait between withdrawals?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2019)

debodun said:


> Say I wanted to close a checking account at Bank A and open a new account at Bank B
> 
> Methods that I feel most comfortable:
> 1) write myself a personal check on the balance remaining in Bank A and deposit it in the new account ar Bank B, or
> ...


Simple, contact the bank you want to open first then the bank you will close out for instructions. I assume you are not doing this online. Do it in person.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I assume you are not doing this online. Do it in person.


Definitely. I don't trust finances online, no matter how secure the banks say their sites are.


----------

